
Is there an archive of Startup Engineering (CS184) that used to be on Coursera? - gge
I&#x27;ve been trying to find content from the startup engineering course that used to be on Coursera. I&#x27;ve managed to find the lecture slides and videos from the first few weeks, but I can&#x27;t seem to find the homework tasks etc. Does anyone have a copy of these?<p>Also, the archive.org Coursera archive is unsearchable, and is too big for me too download.
======
olkyt
[https://rutracker.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4530830](https://rutracker.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4530830)

~~~
gge
It looks like it has what I'm looking for, I'm downloading it now.

------
gge
I've found some of the lecture slides/pdfs on this public s3 bucket directory,
but I cant view all the files in it, even after I put the bucket name into my
aws console. [https://spark-public.s3.amazonaws.com/startup/](https://spark-
public.s3.amazonaws.com/startup/)

anyone have a list of files in this bucket?

